# Not New



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I have Been on here for years, but lost my nick from the crossover.
I fish south shore in Tampa mostly, but make it all over.
I'm always looking for people that can pole a skiff. 
I always fish on Tuesdays if the weather is decent.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I hunt these religiously









To make them do this










Love to see the train a comin










That gash though










All in hopes for this










Slummin for these in the winter




























Even have respect for these










Hell, Ive even caught myself...



















Cheers!


----------



## fishbone (Feb 17, 2015)

backbone said:


> I hunt these religiously
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tarpon fish at port charlotte no better fun . the hook had to hurt a bit


----------

